# Esto también es Lima



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Estas fotos las tome hace ya casi dos años pero como no podia inscribirme no las puse. Son vista que creo nunca he visto en el foro, espero que les guste 
son vistas esencialmente de Jesus Maria, Miraflores y Lince.









A la espalda del C.C. Risso

Casona en Jesus Maria (por la embajada de Belgica), me han dicho que ahi hicieron la novela Natacha.

Colegio de Arquitectos al frente del Canal 2

Centro Comercial que si no me equivoco esta por la avenida Brasil

Edificio de la FAP en la plaza Jorge Chavez

Plaza Jorge Chavez

Edificio del ICPNA en la avinida la Marina

Avenida Arequipa, Edificio "El Dorado" uno de los primeros edificios altos de Lima..

Representacion diplomatica de la Santa Sede

Representacion de la Union Europea en Lima para el Peru y la CAN (esta foto no es mia sino que estaba en el pajina web de la U.E.)

Ya como no pude poner las fotos en el foro, las puse en mi blog para que las vean http://e-w-l.skyrock.com/


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakans las fotos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

lima~limon said:


> http://e-w-l.skyrock.com


bonitas, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

por el titulo pensé que eran fotos de villa el salvador o algo por el estilo


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

muy bonitas tus pictures!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

FerGon said:


> por el titulo pensé que eran fotos de villa el salvador o algo por el estilo


Jaja...yo también, pero aportes son aportes.

Chéveres las fotos.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buen aportekay:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah ya las pude ver!! Es cierto, al menos yo no había visto fotos de Garzón por aquí.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

si pero alguien puede decirme como puedo ponerlas para que sean vista en el foro?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^ Ojalá te sirva 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270829


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy chéveres las fotos!!! pero hay algunas muy grandes... porque no las editas para que puedan apreciarse mejor en la pantalla del computador!!! 

Si no te molesta me avisas y lo hago yo!

Bienvenido


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

bonitas tomas, me gusta ese edificio de la union europea, muy bonito


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La casona donde se grabó Natacha no es esa, es una que quedaba por Salaverry...fue demolida hace años.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

lima limón están muy bonitas tus fotos, para que se puedan apreciar mejor pònle un aspa en *resize image*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> La casona donde se grabó Natacha no es esa, es una que quedaba por Salaverry...fue demolida hace años.




Creo que tienes razón.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bacanes las fotos ! Me acuerdo del Jeus MAria PLaza cuando recien lo construyeron y solo operaba el Cine y los arcades, alguien sabe que tan movido es ahora ?!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesante thread. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Exrexnotex said:


> Bacanes las fotos ! Me acuerdo del Jeus MAria PLaza cuando recien lo construyeron y solo operaba el Cine y los arcades, alguien sabe que tan movido es ahora ?!


Es algo movido, en el primer piso hay un Metro y al frente un Plaza Vea. Queda en pleno centro de Jesús María.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Buenas fotos..y bienvenido.*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Por cierto, ni sabía que hubiera un Jesús María Plaza :S.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

^^


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos :cheers:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

J Block said:


> Es algo movido, en el primer piso hay un Metro y al frente un Plaza Vea. Queda en pleno centro de Jesús María.


Si, me acuerdo del Metro. No sabia que habia un plaza vea, chevre. Creo qu tambien habia un bowling alley.


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

El colegio de arquitectos es ese edificio que parece un banho? Creo que pudieron hacer algo mejor.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

a mi mes gusta el colegio de arquitectos es bonito buenos + x dentro


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

estan buenas los fotos...sorry no entro siempre x eso no t pude respodner antes pero igual te kedo bien el thread! Bienvenido.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buenas fotos ! Algunas vistas son nuevas y algunos edificios muestran nuevos ángulos. Chevere tu aporte !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Si, me acuerdo del Metro. No sabia que habia un plaza vea, chevre. Creo qu tambien habia un bowling alley.


Si, pero el Plaza Vea no queda en la av Garzón sino en la Brasil así que no está al frente, sino una cuadra más allá.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

la casona de la novela Natacha.. estaba en la esquina de Huiracocha con Gregorio Escobedo, ahora es un PRIMAX frente a la Residencial San Felipe... mm lo demolieron x el 96 creo.. (mi colegio quedaba a una cuadra.. x eso pasaba seguido x esa casa jeje)



J Block said:


> La casona donde se grabó Natacha no es esa, es una que quedaba por Salaverry...fue demolida hace años.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

naths12 said:


> la casona de la novela Natacha.. estaba en la esquina de Huiracocha con Gregorio Escobedo, ahora es un PRIMAX frente a la Residencial San Felipe... mm lo demolieron x el 96 creo.. (mi colegio quedaba a una cuadra.. x eso pasaba seguido x esa casa jeje)


Eso...sabía que habían demolido esa casa para construir un grifo.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

J Block said:


> Eso...sabía que habían demolido esa casa para construir un grifo.


que bad y todavia para un grifo :bash:


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> bonitas tomas, me gusta ese edificio de la union europea, muy bonito


Si se ve mostra la embajada de la U.E, voy a tratar de achicar un poco la foto para que se aprecie mejor


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

lima~limon said:


> Si se ve mostra la embajada de la U.E, voy a tratar de achicar un poco la foto para que se aprecie mejor


si el edificio es mostro!!!! bien..... europeo!!!! jejejeje!!!!!

Bienvenido al foro!!!!!!!!!

Este... no es embajada es una representación comercial, hasta donde tengo entendido. evalúa y brinda información con respecto a temas comerciales y económicos, pero no cumple función diplomática política.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> si el edificio es mostro!!!! bien..... europeo!!!! jejejeje!!!!!
> 
> Bienvenido al foro!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Este... no es embajada es una representación comercial, hasta donde tengo entendido. evalúa y brinda información con respecto a temas comerciales y económicos, pero no cumple función diplomática política.



La Delegación de la Comisión Europea en el Perú posee un estatuto *diplomático* similar al de los países acreditados en este país [...]
La Delegación de la Comisión Europea en el Perú es dirigida por el Jefe de la Delegación, al cual el Gobierno peruano le otorga el rango honorífico de Embajador. Desde setiembre de 2005, este cargo lo ejerce el *Embajador *Antonio Cardoso Mota, de nacionalidad portuguesa, quien en consecuencia es el Representante Oficial de la Comisión Europea - órgano ejecutivo de la integración europea - en el Perú.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

J Block said:


> Eso...sabía que habían demolido esa casa para construir un grifo.


*Frente a ese grifo estàn construyendo algo, alguien sabe? si no me equivoco Ciudaris lo està haciendo, disculpa por la pregunta lima limon.*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jesús María es el distrito clasemediero que encuentro más interesante, tiene zonas bien cuidadas, casonas antiguas (la mayoría está siendo demolida...) y también parques. Pero casi toda la av. Garzón que no me gusta, se ve desordenada


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

IDK'klabe said:


> que bad y todavia para un grifo :bash:


Es la ley de la vida.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

lima~limon said:


> La Delegación de la Comisión Europea en el Perú posee un estatuto *diplomático* similar al de los países acreditados en este país [...]
> La Delegación de la Comisión Europea en el Perú es dirigida por el Jefe de la Delegación, al cual el Gobierno peruano le otorga el rango honorífico de Embajador. Desde setiembre de 2005, este cargo lo ejerce el *Embajador *Antonio Cardoso Mota, de nacionalidad portuguesa, quien en consecuencia es el Representante Oficial de la Comisión Europea - órgano ejecutivo de la integración europea - en el Perú.



Púes muchas gracias por informarme!!! estaba bastante malinformado!!! Pero siguo con la pregunta, eso convierte a ese edificio en una Embajada??? Supongo,si quien la dirige tiene tiene rango honorifico de Emajador, debo suponer que es así, bueno la verdad la la UE no la termino de entender!!!


----------



## solo_uno (Nov 9, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Púes muchas gracias por informarme!!! estaba bastante malinformado!!! Pero siguo con la pregunta, eso convierte a ese edificio en una Embajada??? Supongo,si quien la dirige tiene tiene rango honorifico de Emajador, debo suponer que es así, bueno la verdad la la UE no la termino de entender!!!


Voy a meter mi cuchara... y como me encanta la filosofía y la lógica, recurriré a esta última para ver que me dice la razón:

1. Hay una persona que dirige este organismo
2. Esa persona tiene rango de embajador
3. Por tanto, el edificio donde funciona este organismo es una embajada

Sin embargo

1. Las embajadas representan a UN SOLO país
2. La UE es un grupo de países
3. Por tanto, la UE no debería tener embajada

Despues de ver los 2 sistemas de argumentos, la respuesta es sencilla:

El Estado Peruano cometió una incongruencia al nombrarlo embajador.... PLOP!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol:


----------

